# The candle maker store



## zolveria (Jul 26, 2018)

Has 1lb specials for 10 dollars honeysuckle, clothesline etc.

Also there b grade 1lb 12.99  are just as good and hold well in cp and lotiin

This is where I get all my FO from


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 26, 2018)

What are B grade FO's, do they dilute them ?


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 26, 2018)

There aren't many reviews on any of their scents.  Also, there aren't descriptions which I find odd.  I am wondering about the "B" grade as well.


----------



## zolveria (Jul 28, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> What are B grade FO's, do they dilute them ?



no just formulated differently. I HAVE purchased both A and B and found that are Both strong.. for my CP and Lotions I have not had any problems. They manufacturer there own.. Give them a try I have been buying from him for a while now.. 
I LOVE THEM.. I dont like Aztecs.. to me they water theres down to much .. second best is Save on scent Ultra strength. you only need a 0.25 for perfumes etc.. he charges extra for this is formulated stronger.. than the other.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jul 28, 2018)

What's their shipping like?


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 29, 2018)

Again, there are no listing of safety amounts, no reviews, not Phthalate free (and I don't like their explanation), no IFRA Certificate or MSDS.
I am not thrilled with a place that has different grades nor that they are not tested in Soaping.
This is for candles and I mainly wasted $200 on FO's that came from a candle guy where there is no soap testing or amounts.  Won't make that mistake again as obviously it is too costly to do again.  I have about $100 worth of FO's that I don't want to even bother wasting product in to test it. <-- this is just me.
They don't list what a scent smells like (and DO say that in the main FO page).

5# shipped to MA from them would be about (ground) $22

From their website "We manufacture many of our candle fragrance oils from our own in house custom formulas."  So I believe they do not make their own for all of them



EDIT...  I am not trying to bash them- you make your own choices as to where you buy.  Just after making mistakes and want what is Best and Safest for my customers (and myself), I don't want to take any more chances.


----------



## Saponificarian (Jul 29, 2018)

EDIT...  I am not trying to bash them- you make your own choices as to where you buy.  Just after making mistakes and want what is Best and Safest for my customers (and myself), I don't want to take any more chances.[/QUOTE]

Yes you are bashing them. You like NG but I have more duds from them than any other fragrance supplier. One size doesn’t fit all. Zolveria posted a deal she saw online not opinions about the store. It IS a candle making store so soaper beware anyways. She’s just trying to help and the bad deal you got wasn’t from Candle maker store so I don’t think it’s fair to paint the store with the same brush. 

Just saying.


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 29, 2018)

Well, that escalated quickly .....
I've bought some scents from The Candle Maker Store. I've never had a problem with them. They did at that time let you know which fragrances are skin safe and which are not. I tend to soap everything at .7 ppo and didn't have a problem with their fragrances.


----------



## zolveria (Jul 31, 2018)

I understand these are concerns.. the same thing is for saveonscent. and his FO are strong. the convienence of knowing how they perform is a + . I have not had any issues with them ever... and shipping from OHIO to NY is quick 2 day since im on the east coast.


----------



## zolveria (Jul 31, 2018)

also https://www.afi-usa.com/shop/index.cfm 
ask if you would like Industrial , soap , candle etc.

There is no difference whatsoever between the ingredients used in Cosmetic products and those used in Candles. There is a difference between the legislation of Cosmetic products and Household and Air care products. A crude difference between "On skin" and "Not on skin", for example. If you are buying a pre compounded base, the major difference will probably be solvent used. The most common solvent used in On skin products is DPG (Dipropylene Glycol). This solvent is not suitable for candles. Other solvents such as IPM (Iso Propyl Myristate), DEP (Diethyl Phthalate) or DOA (Dioctyl Adipate) are used.

Also to fragrance ay end product requires a knowledge of the characteristics of that product. Not all ingredients bur as well as each other, use as not all ingredients perform on skin as well as each other. In many ways it is harder to make a good candle fragrance than it is to make a good shower gel fragrance, as you have a more limited choice of materials to work with.


----------

